# Memphis Station long-term parking



## Mike_W

Can anyone suggest a safe long-term parking garage near Memphis Central Station (short taxi ride, 1-2 miles)? We are making a cross-country trip from Memphis (8 days), on the City of New Orleans, California Zephyr, Coast Starlight and Southwest Chief. We are driving to Memphis from Knoxville and need a safe place to leave our car. The station information on Amtrak's website indicates there is short-term parking, but no long-term parking, at Memphis Central Station. I did find a post on this forum from 2008 about parking at Memphis station, but the information seemed out-of-date. Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler

I've never been there, but I seem to recall that the Police Department is right next door and uses the same lot. Thus, there are patrols there all the time.

Or am I thinking of some other station? :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan

No Long term parking in the Lot by the Amtrak Station, but there are many hotels and motels that will let you park, some for Free if you spend the night with them before catching the train.

There are also lots of Parking Garages downtown including the Peabody Hotel that charge around $10-$12 a night to park with cabs not hard to find if catching the City of New Orleans in the evening!

There's lots to see in Memphis, worth a layover!

Google this up, there is info on the net.


----------



## merkelman06

I parked my car at the Memphis Amtrak station for 9 days back in April with no problem. I have used Memphis station many times and have always parked my car there with no issues. Large parking lot and plenty of free spaces. The website has stated the lack of long term parking in Memphis for at least a year now, but I have used it 3 times in the last year and found no problem parking there like I always have.


----------



## Mike_W

Thanks very much for the quick, helpful replies! I feel much better knowing there are several good parking options. We can't take extra time in Memphis on this trip, but that's a great suggestion, and hope we can do that next time. This is our first train trip, and now that parking is no longer an issue, I can relax and look forward to the journey.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I live in Nashville and choose to fly New Orleans or Chicago to begin my Amtrak trips. Air is less expensive and sleepe car benefits have greatly reduced or CONO.


----------



## Terry

Is there a recent update on parking at MEM? Really don't want to arrive early in morning only to discover no where to park


----------



## nshvlcat

Terry said:


> Is there a recent update on parking at MEM? Really don't want to arrive early in morning only to discover no where to park


There are huge changes being made at Memphis Central Station. This video will explain how the station is changing into a hotel. These changes may impact the parking situation.

Here is an additional article.


----------



## Leland Rogers

My wife and I took The City of New Orleans from Memphis to Chicago and back over 5 days over Memorial Day. The station manager said parking was first come/first served and we could leave the car there until we returned at no charge. Don't know if this will change after all the construction is finished.


----------



## dogbert617

nshvlcat said:


> There are huge changes being made at Memphis Central Station. This video will explain how the station is changing into a hotel. These changes may impact the parking situation.
> 
> Here is an additional article.





Leland Rogers said:


> My wife and I took The City of New Orleans from Memphis to Chicago and back over 5 days over Memorial Day. The station manager said parking was first come/first served and we could leave the car there until we returned at no charge. Don't know if this will change after all the construction is finished.



Makes me wonder reading that article and watching this video, did the proposed hotel and also theater ever open there? Hopefully it did, but who knows. And I'd hope for the Memphis Farmer's Market, that they still were able to do it somewhere in that nearby area.


----------



## nshvlcat

dogbert617 said:


> Makes me wonder reading that article and watching this video, did the proposed hotel and also theater ever open there? Hopefully it did, but who knows. And I'd hope for the Memphis Farmer's Market, that they still were able to do it somewhere in that nearby area.


I was in Memphis on June 21, 2019. I made a special trip downtown to Central Station to check out the construction situation. The hotel is still under construction. When finished, it will be a Hilton Curio hotel. I called Hilton and was told the hotel would open in September '19. 

Amtrak office relocated to the former police station on the lower level of the building. Station is unfinished but functional and enlarged. It will be very modern when finished; however, the old fashioned wooden benches have been retained. Amtrak long term and short term parking available-currently free.

Farmer's Market located behind the hotel/station was a bee hive of activity. 

Malco Theater next to the hotel appeared to be completed. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## dogbert617

nshvlcat said:


> I was in Memphis on June 21, 2019. I made a special trip downtown to Central Station to check out the construction situation. The hotel is still under construction. When finished, it will be a Hilton Curio hotel. I called Hilton and was told the hotel would open in September '19.
> 
> Amtrak office relocated to the former police station on the lower level of the building. Station is unfinished but functional and enlarged. It will be very modern when finished; however, the old fashioned wooden benches have been retained. Amtrak long term and short term parking available-currently free.
> 
> Farmer's Market located behind the hotel/station was a bee hive of activity.
> 
> Malco Theater next to the hotel appeared to be completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Amtrak Forum mobile app



Thanks for the update, on this project. Sounds good, that the theater and new hotel will likely both open later this year.


----------



## Bob Dylan

merkelman06 said:


> I parked my car at the Memphis Amtrak station for 9 days back in April with no problem. I have used Memphis station many times and have always parked my car there with no issues. Large parking lot and plenty of free spaces. The website has stated the lack of long term parking in Memphis for at least a year now, but I have used it 3 times in the last year and found no problem parking there like I always have.


Glad to hear this, I was going by past expierence and as you said,the Web site.

Are the Hotel and Theater now open, or is construction still underway in the Station? 

Memphis has lots to see and do, even if the Bar-B-Q isn't good as in Texas, and
also Elvis has left the Building!!!


----------



## mediaman

The Malco Theater is open but the hotel is still under construction.


----------

